# Biking socks



## MadMacMan (Mar 6, 2011)

I typically wear thick no see ems cotton socks with my regular running shoes. I just got a new pair of mtb shoes. I need to get some thinner socks but all I've seen are the over the ankles styles. I hate anything like that so I'm looking for thinner no see-ems that I can ride in. But I haven't found what I'm looking for. What online stores do y'all know about that would carry such a thing?


----------



## EZuphill (Nov 21, 2011)

Check out darn tough merino wool socks. I wear them for everything and they have a lifetime warranty. They have all different styles!

Smartwool is good too!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bmreal (Jun 18, 2010)

Smartwool products here, use them for running, hiking, work and riding. IMO wool feels so much better than cotton during any activity.

I can't suggest a specific site, I usually just search the interwebs for the best Smartwool deals.


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

I've been riding DeFeet socks for 7 or 8 years now, 2-3 times per week, and they seem about as durable as anything else out there (still have my original pair)

Should be able to find something to fit the bill on this page:
DeFeet Cycling socks


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

In warm weather, I wear short Under Armour charged cotton. They're pretty thin. 
When it cools off, I have an assortment of UA crew socks, merino wool and just for some added amusement, I have a few Sock Guy socks.


----------



## jkidd_39 (Sep 13, 2012)

I really like Socks, Cycling Socks, Running Socks, Custom socks, Technical Socks, Athletic Socks, Performance Socks, Mountain Biking Socks, Bicycle Socks By NLZ

you sign up and get them 70% off.. so thats $3 a pair..

I bought about 20 pair and love them. They are very thin. I wear 5-10's on the trail so they are perfect but if you wear them with vented running shoes you can feel the wind go right through them. I wear UA charged cotton socks or UA ski socks when it gets chilly.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Rapha socks are the best I've tried but they're all above the ankle. Defeet have short socks.

Woolie Boolie 2 Lo


----------



## Ozzy43 (Mar 24, 2012)

Swiftwick are awesome socks. I wear no shows all day everyday. Swiftwick makes no shows also.


----------



## nc05lsv (Oct 24, 2011)

another plug for the Darn Tough socks.....they are unbelievably durable....I have several pairs that I have used to bike and hike in pretty extensively. They just don't wear out.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

Nike sells the shortest socks I know. And they're long lasting.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

If you got a Walmart near you, check out the Dri-Star athletic socks. Lengths from below ankle to over the calf and anywhere in between, and inexpensive. do a good job of keeping my feet dry.


----------



## ti-triodes (Jun 25, 2008)

Another recommendation for NLZ. There are always sales and great deals on close outs and I've found them to be the most comfortable socks I've ever worn.


----------



## SoCal-Rider (May 25, 2009)

One more vote for Darn Tough. The thicker, cushion ones are really comfortable.


----------



## olijay (Feb 19, 2009)

I put some Fox socks (the 4" inch version of these) in my CRC order to qualify for free shipping...I'll tell you how they feel when I get them, but they look like what you need.


----------



## Haymarket (Jan 20, 2008)

Under Armour makes great no-see-um socks. They carry them at Dick's and in black and white; thin and durable, and perfect height above the shoe (almost none). Nothing worse than socks any taller than that...


----------



## brokebike (Jan 31, 2013)

Smartwool PhD Outdoor Lite.


----------



## Kyle_S88 (Mar 27, 2013)

Under armour socks are the way to go.


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

Another plug for smartwool. 

No other fiber regulates body temperature hot or cold like wool. I'm pretty sure there isn't a natural or manufactured fiber that wicks, absorbs and vaporizes sweat as well as wool does. Wool also has a very low "funk" factor for those of you dirt junkies with stanky feet. 

As the years have rolled on, I've rotated all cotton socks out of my sock drawer and my feet could not be happier about it.

gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


----------



## YetiDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

I have a couple of pair of Smartwool's but I find the seams to be horrible.

I just purchased some Darn Toughs and they look very promising.

I am very picky on socks...


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

DeFeet shorties for all you girly-men, 

Amazon.com: DeFeet Men's Levitator Lite No See Sock: Sports & Outdoors

I still have my two original pair of DeFeet AirEator cycling socks (8 years) and they are both still used at least once a month, they last forever.

NLZ are priced very well and I like them but not as much as DeFeet. NLZ are a tad thicker and looser feeling but still....no reason not to use them, just different.

Never tried wool, the one time I looked up wool socks I saw prices in the $15 dollar range. No thanks, I can get by on NLZ just fine.


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

I wear these:REI CoolMax EcoMade Crew Socks at REI.com and I love em


----------



## SlickWilly8019 (Sep 4, 2012)

I stumbled onto socks at Costco, long tubes with thickened soles, they seem to last quite a while and fill my shoes well. They aren't seamless but they are warm my feet get cold in the summer & winter, it also helps with the stickers I pick up on occassion.


----------

